# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Nikole Golttvisen hof

## Ganetski

Появилась у меня подружка. Родилась 29.05.2010.

----------


## Nubira

Ой какая манюня!  :Ay:

----------


## Ganetski

Ходит постоянно хвостиком за мной, никуда не спрятаться.Как же мне к вольеру приучить?

----------


## Света

> Появилась у меня подружка. Родилась 29.05.2010.


А кто родители?

----------


## Ganetski

Папа, Jukan Vom Peroh    http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/458737.html

Мама,  Diksi Goltvizen Hof .НЕ нашел

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Поздравляю Вас с такой замечательной малявкой! ))
ее мама - Golttvizen hof Dixi - дочь 
Wiskey v.Elfenschloss, 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/448206.html
и 
Pepsi v.d. Wannaer H&#246;hen, 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/...ee/330078.html

Вот здесь страничка с работой Дикси:
http://pokusaem.mybb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=45

----------


## Ganetski

Спасибо большое за информацию.

----------


## Ganetski

Решил погулять с поводком.Категорически не хочет.Как бы сделать так, чтобы не сопротивлялась?Сидит на месте и не сдвинуть  :Ac:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

*Aleksandr*
Ой, я как представила... ))) во девка!

Вы попробуйте пока просто прицепить поводок и бросить его. Пусть она бегает, а он за ней тянется. А сами возьмите немножно лакомства и зовите за собой.
Как освоится, можно взять поводок в руки и опять же не тянуть, а просто звать и поощрять за подход лакомством.
Удачи вам!

----------


## Ganetski

Спасибо большое.Как проснется ,пойдем учиться :) :Ax:

----------


## Ganetski

Думки после завтрака  :Ag:

----------


## Ganetski

вот и я !!!

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Как там ваши дела с прогулками на поводке? )

----------


## Ganetski

> Как там ваши дела с прогулками на поводке? )


:) С поводком бегает, а как только я подниму, так сразу превращаемся в маленького ослика и стоим, как вкопаные.Показываю сырок ,вся из себя выходит.Прыгает,визжит,но с места не сходит.  :Ag:   Время свое возмет.

----------


## Ganetski

Сяду на пенек,съем пирожок  :Ag:

----------


## Ganetski

Сегодня прыгнула с 80см. на скольское поерытие.Пищала много, взял на руки и прощупал лапки, кости целы. Часика 2 хромала и отпустило. Бегает,прыгает ,как ничего и не было.
Hе следует ли мне, чего-нибуть предпринят?

----------


## Jevgeni

Привет!! Особо не переживай , но за ней последи... И со скользкими полами акуратно, и с прыжками такими тоже... она ещё маленькая

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

На скользком покрытии могла подвернуть лапу и заработать растяжение связки. 
Раз у нее ничего не было заметно и хромота быстро прошла, возможно отделалась легким повреждением. Здесь ничего делать не надо, кроме как поберечься и в ближайшее время не прыгать с верха ступенек.)

Обычно, если травма сильная, на этом месте возникает отек и собаке больно при прикосновении. Тогда надо сразу же охладить это место, льдом, например, завернутым в тряпочку. А потом следить чтобы не было нагрузок. Я при таких сильных повреждениях еще использую фастумгель, несколько дней подряд.

У меня ее дядя, по маминой линии, постоянно в щенячестве сигал с таких мест, что я не успевала замазывать синяки и массировать лапы.)) Так что следите, чтобы не скакала по опасным поверхностям.)

----------


## Ganetski

> Привет!! Особо не переживай , но за ней последи... И со скользкими полами акуратно, и с прыжками такими тоже... она ещё маленькая


Спасибо, она сама.Я не прошу.Она целыми днями в поиске приключкний.
Ест лягущек,мух и вавочек.Я очень устаю, но ничего , на неделе поставлю на вольер калитку и хоть маленько передохну :)

----------


## Ganetski

[QUOTE=Jekaterina Aljohhina;4955]На скользком покрытии могла подвернуть лапу и заработать растяжение связки. 
Раз у нее ничего не было заметно и хромота быстро прошла, возможно отделалась легким повреждением. Здесь ничего делать не надо, кроме как поберечься и в ближайшее время не прыгать с верха ступенек.)

Обычно, если травма сильная, на этом месте возникает отек и собаке больно при прикосновении. Тогда надо сразу же охладить это место, льдом, например, завернутым в тряпочку. А потом следить чтобы не было нагрузок. Я при таких сильных повреждениях еще использую фастумгель, несколько дней подряд.

У меня ее дядя, по маминой линии, постоянно в щенячестве сигалю с таких мест, что я не успевала замазывать синяки и массировать лапы.)) Так что следите, чтобы не скакала по опасным поверхностям

Спасибо за столь широкую информацию.
Вы правы она как заведенная и снова прыгает,видать нравиться.
С лапками все в порядке,бегает,прыгает .
Заставила понервничать

----------


## Ganetski

Постоянно кусается.Это нормально или надо, как то, отучать?

----------


## Ganetski

Любимое Хобби

----------


## Ganetski

Сидим на крыльце. Скоро 3 месяца,денюха.

----------


## Ganetski

Возникла проблема оставить щенка на ночь в вольере, пищит и воет.
Мое сердце не железное и через минут 5 Николь уже дома.
Есть ли способ постепенного приучения проводить ночь в закрытом вольере?
Закрываю по причине возможной атаки диких зверей.Одной ночью видел во дворе лису или лиса.Слухи ходят по району о поедании котов.

----------


## Tatjana

Надо это перетерпеть и сначала закрывать щенка днём, когда она имеет право пищать, сколько ей угодно. Просто оставить её в вольере и всё. Я уверена, что через 2 дня всё будет нормально.

----------


## Ganetski

Наиграл ее, покормил и закрыл.
Попищала 10 минут и заснула.
Спасибо за совет.

----------


## Tatjana

Александр, какой же хороший и добротный вольер ты построил!!! :Ay: 
МОЛОДЕЦ!

----------


## Ganetski

Когда построил, решил сделать кровать и самому в нем спать  :Ag: 

Только вот думаю бутку по другому поставить, хотя только так из окошка больше видно

----------


## Ganetski

Вчера весь день собирали опавшие листья в большие мешки.утром выглянув в окно,стало ясно ,что николь всю ночь сражалась с "ветряными мельницами", с мешками. Да и ладно, траве под листьями теплее:))))

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Александр, я тоже когда-то поставила будку боком к передней стенке вольера... и собаки стали спать в коридоре этой будки, свесив голову наружу. Так им было виднее что твориться на улице.

Пришлось будку обратно переставлять.)))

----------


## Ganetski

> Александр, я тоже когда-то поставила будку боком к передней стенке вольера... и собаки стали спать в коридоре этой будки, свесив голову наружу. Так им было виднее что твориться на улице.
> 
> Пришлось будку обратно переставлять.)))


Ника спит на крыльце, в вольер только покушать ходит или что-нибуть в будку спрятать :)

----------


## Ganetski

:Aw:  :As:  нам не разрешают на диване :)

----------

